# Visa Runs



## nelson.meg (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi all, I need to give you a little background before I get to my question. 

First off, I hold a German passport but I have permanent residence in Botswana. 

I've been attempting to get a 3 year charitable persons visa but the RSA High Commission in Botswana keeps denying me even though I have all of the necessary paperwork. 

My question is whether, since I hold a German passport with Botswana Residence, I can just do visa runs every 90 days. I've heard that if you go back to your country of residence for a certain period of time, SA will give you a new 90 days when re-entering. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Visa runs used to be something that you could do and extend your stay. A few years ago you could go to a neighboring country and get 90 days. But that has pretty much stopped. And you might get 7 days if you are lucky.

Have you tried applying somewhere else for your visa? Or seeking legal help?


----------



## nelson.meg (Aug 1, 2015)

Unfortunately the only place you're currently allowed to apply is your country of residence and that's Botswana for me. I don't have residence in Germany, just a passport. But I've heard it said that if you go back to your home country and come back, they'll give you a new 90 days. That's why was I wondering if the visa runs might work for me. Or if I stay in Botswana like 30 days and then come back because then it wouldn't look so much like a visa run. 

The reason I'm asking is my boyfriend is American and he came to visit for 90 days, went home for a funeral, came back a week later and they give him another 90 days. I thought they might do the same for me.

I've been into the embassy probably 10 times total to follow up and the people in the front refuse to let me speak to anyone in the back and tell me that they don't have to give me a reason for refusing me if they don't want to.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

If you go to the USA then you will get a new 90 days visa. But if you go to Moz, Zim, Swaziland, and South Africa you are not going to get 90 days. I think they have caught on to the idea that people are doing visa runs and put a stop to it. 

You could always try and see what happens you might get lucky and get 90 days. The worst that happens is you get 7 days.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Nelson.meg, 

Just to add to 2fargone's response. Namibia is also included in the countries that don't issue you another 90 days, as it is a bordering country. 

Could you perhaps provide me with the exact reasons they keep denying you?


----------



## nelson.meg (Aug 1, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Nelson.meg,
> 
> Just to add to 2fargone's response. Namibia is also included in the countries that don't issue you another 90 days, as it is a bordering country.
> 
> Could you perhaps provide me with the exact reasons they keep denying you?


The first time I went in they said it was because the letter from the organization I wanted to volunteer with indicated that I would be "working" according to the immigration act (I don't know where they came up with that because it stated the word "volunteer" at least five times. So they suggested I apply for a work visa. But I don't want to work. So they said I could also appeal the decision.

I got another letter from the director of the organization I want to volunteer with where she apologized for the confusion and stated clearly that I would not be completing any work related activities. I would only be volunteering my time and I wouldn't be paid.

When I went back to get their decision they just said they were denying me and when I asked why they said that they didn't need to give me a reason.

I'm so frustrated. I really want to donate my time to this charity and I'm not trying to work and it just seems extremely unfair that the people who follow the rules and are genuine and honest end up getting denied.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I can imagine your frustration. Is the organisation a charitable organisation/ Such as an NGO? 
Do you have the sufficient funds to support yourself whislt in SA for the duration of the visa you are requesting? 
Is the section you are applying under fall under Section 11(1)(b)(ii)?


----------



## nelson.meg (Aug 1, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> I can imagine your frustration. Is the organisation a charitable organisation/ Such as an NGO?
> Do you have the sufficient funds to support yourself whislt in SA for the duration of the visa you are requesting?
> Is the section you are applying under fall under Section 11(1)(b)(ii)?


Hi! Yes, the organization is a registered NGO here in South Africa and it's a multinational NGO so it's very reputable. I'm retired and so I submitted proof of that and proof that my retirement funds will be enough to support me during my time in SA. 

Yes, I applied for the 11(1)(b)(ii) charitable persons visa.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry yes I meant Namibia also.

LegalMan could Nelson try and apply for a Retired Visa to try and stay in South Africa?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Nelson.meg and 2fargone,

You would be able to qualify for retired persons visa if you are able to show an amount of R 37,000 equivalent in your local currency available per month. The amount must either be in pension funds, retirement annuity, profit share, trust fund or rental income. 

Is this a possibility?


----------



## nelson.meg (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello, thank you for informing me of that. No, that won't be a problem to produce those documents. My one concern is if there is an age restriction. I'm only 38, will that be a problem?

Also, I might have found out a reason for my denial. I heard a rumor from someone that they have put a cap on visas and are now denying quite a few people and even kicking some out (for really no reason). Do you think they would really do this?


----------

